# Miscarriage- would this scare you away from buying?



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

I want honest input in regards to a possible purchase.
I went to look at a local 2yr old doe for sale. She was bred last year and miscarried about 2 1/2-3mths into pregnancy. Owner believes it was because the larger does were rough. The same breeder lost 2 doelings from other does this past kidding season as well. Another doe has been "sterile" as she's tried to breed her for years yet no luck. She tests CDT once a year but doesnt CAE test because "the herds they come from are clean." Now I personally test but do not want to argue with a stranger so that's that. She also doesn't worm the older goats as she feels "less is more." On the plus side, she did have a clean farm and healthy looking small herd.

Would this scare you from buying the doe? Mainly the miscarrying part. I will have her tested of course but would you feel it was just bad luck or stress another possible issue?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally would pass. I wouldn't buy unless she tested negative for abortive diseases and was able to show you papers.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would also ask about worming, copper and selenium deficiency, etc. Sounds like she may have something going on......... especially if you are really considering - may be easier to find something else that you are OK with.

Make sure if they say they test that you see the test results before purchase, I ALWAYS provide this and give a copy to buyer if requested...
Just my thoughts.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

There are a ton of reasons a doe could miscarry from disease to deficiencies to physical damage. It could have also been a genetic incompatibility with the buck she was bred to. A miscarriage alone wouldn't put me off, but an untested herd likely would. Yes, many of the diseases that can cause miscarriages can be treated, but given the breeder's cavalier attitude (from what I'm reading), I don't know that I'd want to take my chances. If she's a great doe at a good price, you could always ask to have her tested at your expense if she comes back clean.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The aborting wouldn't have bothered me so much, but hearing about that along with everything else...lack of deworming, other does aborting, etc. Makes me think there is a management issue going on or possibly poorly bred goats. I would definitely pass.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

If she was the only one who had aborted that year it wouldn't scare me off. Having 2 others abort along with this one would put me off. Her saying she doesn't worm wouldn't put me off either unless her goats looked wormy. I personally think that less is more when it comes to worming. If they don't need it I don't worm them. An if I worm one more than once a year I cull.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No way! I would pass. Let me tell you nothing is as heart breaking as watching your does abort on you, not to mention the money your out on sales of the money you have to spend cleaning up your herd. I will never take another chance again so I would with pass or give her a nice good round of LA200 before she ever got out of the trailer.


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your input. It really has bothered me especially since she admitted shes selling her do to the miscarriage. It may not be related but loosing two other kids the same year as one aborted worries me. Below is the doe I am referring to along with her papers. She's priced at $200 which would be fair to me but given the circumstances I am worried. I just want others opinions before truly committing to it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It would not be worth the discount if you had to treat an abortive illness.


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

Im passing. Back on my search. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good choice, especially if you already have a bad feeling about it


----------

